# Poor quality Synced photos on iPad



## Hughbie (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi
first attempt at syncing to iPad. LR shows the collection I chose, but the photos are displaying poorly on the iPad Air 2. Fuzzy, grainy, not like the originals on laptop. Am I doing something wrong, or missing something please?
thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 3, 2015)

Where are you seeing the fuzzy images in the iPad....in the thumbnail view or in the full-screen single-image view? Is the iPad still connected to the internet after you've synced it? What's the resolution of the original files from the laptop?


----------



## Hughbie (Jul 5, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Where are you seeing the fuzzy images in the iPad....in the thumbnail view or in the full-screen single-image view? Is the iPad still connected to the internet after you've synced it? What's the resolution of the original files from the laptop?


Thanks,
viewing on iPad. Single image.  Raw files and some joeys.
some are fine, others a crap!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 6, 2015)

Hughbie said:


> Thanks,
> viewing on iPad. Single image.  Raw files and some joeys.
> some are fine, others a crap!



Make sure your iPad is connected to the internet. The iPad needs to generate a local iPad-sized preview from the smart previews on the Adobe server, even if you don't download those smart previews for offline editing. If there is no internet connection and Lr Mobile doesn't have a local preview yet, it will show you an upsized thumbnail because that will be all it has got.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jul 6, 2015)

I noticed that you don't have much status on where the update/sync process is.  So I'd agree with others that it probably just hasn't completed the sync yet.


----------



## Hughbie (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies,
It was a preview thing. It's sorted itself .


----------

